#ubuntu-charlas 2011-02-10
<surferkurban> Hola!!!!
<surferkurban> hola
<surferkurban> Alguien puede echarme un cable?
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-02-06
 * Unknow Buenas!
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-02-09
 * Unknow Say: Hi!
<Cvaladez> hola
<Cvaladez> soy nuevo usuario y necesito ayuda!
<nostromo_> buenos dias
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-02-12
<neodg> Hi
#ubuntu-charlas 2013-02-04
<dago_> hello
<rodrigo007gf> hola
<juniisan> hola
<juniisan> perdona ahi alguien activo
<juniisan> ???
<juniisan> tengo un pequeño problema con mi ubuntu alguien me podria ayudar
<juniisan> ???
<l4ncelot_> join #ubuntu
<migue886> donde se supone que se ve la hora en que va a ser en cada pais??
#ubuntu-charlas 2013-02-05
<toshiba> HOLA
 * toshiba 
<toshiba> as
<toshiba> sdf
<toshiba>  
 * toshiba 
 * toshiba saluda a los presentes
<gustavoarosso> buenos dias a todos...
<tonino> hola quiero saber el lugar de la reunion ubuntu en Bogota
#ubuntu-charlas 2013-02-06
<diegoapOS> Alguien que me ayudara, recien enmpieso con la utilizacion de goolge
#ubuntu-charlas 2013-02-09
<mauro> hola
<Guest48247> alguien me puede ayudar por favor
<vma1994> hola?
<DINAMIK> hola
<Guest30823> h
<GridCube> cual es el temario?
<JoseeAntonioR> GridCube: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
<GridCube> merci
<JoseeAntonioR> Prueba: funcioan
<JoseeAntonioR> oops, funciona*
<GridCube> no, no funcioan
<chilicuil> hola, buenos dias o/
<rat0ncit0> buenas!
<chilicuil> hola rat0ncit0 =)
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, saludos
<chilicuil> nop SergioMeneses =(, #ubuntu-charlas You're not a channel operator , tal vez m4v pueda
<GridCube> o:
<GridCube> magia
* SergioMeneses changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Bienvenido a Ubuntu Charlas | Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat | Día del usuario Ubuntu,  registro de las sesiones en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/23/%23ubuntu-charlas.html
<SergioMeneses> listo :D
<JoseeAntonioR> seguidodoblado: de todos modos, el bot lo cambiara
<JoseeAntonioR> oops'
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ^
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si pero mientras
<SergioMeneses> el anterior decia que el evento habia terminado
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: me refiero a que el bot lo cambia a lo que tiene por default como topic
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, en eso aparece m4v
* SergioMeneses changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Bienvenido a Ubuntu Charlas | Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat | Día del usuario Ubuntu,  informacion de la jornada en: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu registro de las sesiones en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/23/%23ubuntu-charlas.html
<seguidodoblado> hola a todo el mundo
<chilicuil> o/ seguidodoblado
<GridCube> \o
<Kaoru_> hola
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Bienvenido a Ubuntu Charlas | Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat | Evento: Dia del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión actual: Apertura de la jornada - Instructores: SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> Saludos compañeros!
<SergioMeneses> mi nombre como mi nick lo indica es Sergio y en este espacio les dare la bienvenida a la jornada
<SergioMeneses> y una serie de pautas para que puedan disfrutar al maximo del evento
<SergioMeneses> primero recordar que pueden encontrar toda la informacion acerca de las sesiones en nuestra wiki oficial https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
<SergioMeneses> junto con un calendario global que les indicara el horario de las sesiones en diferentes paises
<SergioMeneses> como se realizara el evento!
<SergioMeneses> aqui en este canal tendran espacio las charlas de los instructores
<SergioMeneses> pero todos podremos interactuar desde el canal #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<SergioMeneses> que es un canal general
<SergioMeneses> para compartir ideas
<SergioMeneses> expresar preguntas
<SergioMeneses> y demas
<SergioMeneses> ahora... como pueden formular preguntas a los instructores?
<SergioMeneses> muy sencillo en el canal #ubuntu-charlas-chat deben escribir, Pregunta: esta es una pregunta?
<SergioMeneses> y el bot la pasara al canal principal
<SergioMeneses> donde el instructor puede leerla y darle solucion
<SergioMeneses> pueden encontrar esa informacion aqui https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/Reglas
<SergioMeneses> si tienen algun problema conectandose desde su cliente local, como pidgin, xchat u otro
<SergioMeneses> pueden ingresar desde la siguiente web
<SergioMeneses> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-charlas-chat,ubuntu-charlas
<SergioMeneses> esta los direccionara automaticamente a los canales del evento
<SergioMeneses> si por otro lado estan usando lernid
<SergioMeneses> pueden usar esta guia de conexion https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/ComoParticipar
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: no creo que esas instrucciones sean muy utiles por aqui, despues de todo, si estamos aqui es por que pudimos conectarnos, que tal si se escriben desde la cuenta de twitter de ubuntuclassroomes ?
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, no todos usamos los mismos clientes
<SergioMeneses> o queremos probar algun otro
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, es miembro del classroom-es tambien y es el encargado de la parte social
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, podes compartir algo de eso con nosotross
<SergioMeneses> cuales son las cuentas del team?
<chilicuil> hola, bueno, lamento la interrupcion anterior, crei que aun no comenzaba, claro que comparto las cuentas, en twitter pueden seguirnos por @ubuntuclassroom-es
<chilicuil> tambien tenemos cuentas en facebook e identica: http://www.facebook.com/UbuntuClassEs , http://identi.ca/UbuntuClassEs
<chilicuil> ademas de las cuentas, tambien existe un blog en https://ubuntuclassroomes.wordpress.com/, y la wiki del equipo esta en: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom_ES/ , cada vez que deseen dar una sesion u organizar un evento pueden agregarlo ahi, y nos aseguraremos de hacer suficiente ruido
<ClaseBot> seguidodoblado preguntó: y hashtag para hacer un filtro y poder centrar la atención tuitera en este día??
<chilicuil> seguidodoblado: buena pregunta, no existe un hashtag especialmente para este dia, pero generalmente la cuenta de twitter del equipo y de los locos asociados, ubuntu-co, ubuntu-es-es, ubuntu-ve, etc contiene informacion actualizada, https://twitter.com/UbuntuClassEs
<SergioMeneses> muy buena pregunta
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<SergioMeneses> compañeros existen otras dudas acerca del funcionamiento de la jornada
<SergioMeneses> para irnos preparando a la siguiente sesion
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos esperamos la siguiente sesion en 7minutos
<SergioMeneses> les recuerdo la wiki oficial donde esta el cronograma
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
<SergioMeneses> y espero que disfruten del evento
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Bienvenido a Ubuntu Charlas | Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat | Evento: Dia del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión actual: Instalando y Desinstalando Aplicaciones en Ubuntu - Instructores: SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> Saludos compañeros!
<SergioMeneses> mi nombre es Sergio Meneses y vengo a presentar un tema que siempre nos genera preguntas
<SergioMeneses> o alguna vez nos hemos visto en dificultades con esto
<SergioMeneses> que es el instalar y desinstalar aplicaciones
<SergioMeneses> antes que nada
<SergioMeneses> agradecer al team de classroom-es por la invitacion y la realizacion de la jornada
<SergioMeneses> me parece estupendo que estos eventos se realicen en nuestro idioma
<SergioMeneses> y en horarios bastante factibles para los que vivimos de este lado.
<SergioMeneses> acerca de mi... soy miembro de ubuntu Colombia y actualmente trabajo con el loco-council y con el equipo de testing en el area de laptops
<SergioMeneses> pueden encontrar mas informacion acerca de mi en mi wiki personal
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> ahora si vamos al ruedo
<SergioMeneses> como les decia instalar aplicaciones es sencillo pero a la vez tedioso
<SergioMeneses> dependiendo de la aplicacion, sus dependencias y nuestra experiencia en el mundo de linux
<SergioMeneses> ahora en ubuntu contamos con una gran facilidad para la administracion de nuestras aplicaciones
<SergioMeneses> entendiendo por administracion el manejo general: instalacion, desinstalacion, solucion de dependencias entre otros
<SergioMeneses> empecemos por la parte grafica, que siempre es mas amigable con los usuarios nuevos
<SergioMeneses> y ha sido uno de los grandes pilares de ubuntu desde sus comienzos
<SergioMeneses> nuestra primera aplicacion que nos ayudara a administrar sera el Centro de Software de Ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> esta es una herramienta muy potente y que ofrece gran variedad de opciones, como categorias, fvoritos y comentarios de los usuarios acerca de las aplicaciones que alli reciden
<SergioMeneses> podemos abrir el centro de software si estan usando ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> basta con escribir su nombre en el dash y nos aparecera para elegirlo
<SergioMeneses> como se pueden dar cuenta es bastante grafico y amigable
<SergioMeneses> sino tienen ubuntu o el centro de software instalado
<SergioMeneses> pueden visitar este sitio https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/
<SergioMeneses> y alli ver una version minimalista del centro de software
<SergioMeneses> no con todas las opciones de la version de escritorio
<SergioMeneses> pero si con las mas importantes
<SergioMeneses> algo importante es que disponemos de una categoria de recomendados
<SergioMeneses> esta se basa en nuestras aplicaciones previamente instaladas
<SergioMeneses> por default vienen desacivado
<SergioMeneses> pero si quieren probarlo le dan activar al boton y empieza a mostrar recomendaciones en ese espacio (donde esta el boton)
<SergioMeneses> en la parte superior podemos ver un panel de opciones
<SergioMeneses> que nos ayudaran a administrar nuestras aplicaciones
<SergioMeneses> como lo son: mostrar el software instalado
<SergioMeneses> - historial: muestra el historial de instalacion
<SergioMeneses> - En proceso: muestra si estamos instalando aplicaciones
<SergioMeneses> debajo de este panel aparecen una lista de aplicaciones recomendadas por el mismo centro de software
<SergioMeneses> y es momento de decir
<SergioMeneses> que no todo el software es gratis, hay aplicaciones que son pagas
<SergioMeneses> y se pueden adquirir con una tarjeta de credito por el mismo centro de software
<SergioMeneses> eso es cuestion del fabricante de la aplicacion
<SergioMeneses> ahora como instalamos.....
<SergioMeneses> buscamos nuestra aplicacion
<SergioMeneses> ya sea en la categoria o vamos al campo de texto con el simbolo de una "lupa"
<SergioMeneses> y escribimos el nombre o parte del nombre de la aplicacion que queremos instalar
<SergioMeneses> como por ejemplo: VLC
<SergioMeneses> VLC: es una aplicacion multimedia
<SergioMeneses> alli nos aparecera una lista de aplicaciones las cuales tienen las palabras: VLC en su nombre o descripcion
<SergioMeneses> seleccionamos la nuestra: Reproductor Multimedi  VLC (nombre completo)
<SergioMeneses> y le damos instalar (boton a la derecha)
<SergioMeneses> por supuesto nos pedira contraseña, ya que solo el usuario administrador del sisitema (root) es el encargado de manejar la instalacion y desinstalacion de aplicaciones
<SergioMeneses> la escribimos y esperamos a que instale
<SergioMeneses> ....y magia!
<SergioMeneses> tenemos ya instalada nuestra primera aplicacion
<SergioMeneses> bastante facil cierto?
<SergioMeneses> ahora, el desinstalar aplicaciones es igual de complicado ;)
<SergioMeneses> vamos al panel superior que dice: "instalado" donde nos muestra nuestras aplicaciones instaladas en el equipo
<SergioMeneses> la seleccionamos
<SergioMeneses> y damos click en "desinstalar", de nuevo pedira la contraseña de root
<SergioMeneses> y hemos desinstalado nuestra aplicaciones
<SergioMeneses> pueden probar con la misma que instalamos hace un momento: vlc
<SergioMeneses> basicamente asi es como funciona el centro de software
<SergioMeneses> claro
<SergioMeneses> siempre es bueno que si usas alguna de sus aplicaciones, dejes un comentario y la califiques
<SergioMeneses> asi la proxima persona que quiera instalarla ya tendra una idea de como funciona la aplicacion
<SergioMeneses> tenemos alguna pregunta respecto al centro de software?
<ClaseBot> Pablo_Silvestro preguntó: A veces aparece contenido agregado, como funciona eso?
<SergioMeneses> Pablo_Silvestro, define contenido agregado
<SergioMeneses> Pablo_Silvestro, entendido... explico
<SergioMeneses> cuando seleccionas una aplicacion
<SergioMeneses> pueden aparecer otro paquetes en una subcategoria de la aplicacion llamada :"Añadidos"
<SergioMeneses> esos son paquetes que podemos agregar si queremos
<SergioMeneses> pero no interfieren con el funcionamiento de nuestra aplicacion
<SergioMeneses> son extras: como plugins, documentacion, entre otros
<SergioMeneses> te recomiendo leer los añadidos y si te sirven los selecciones al momento de instalar
<SergioMeneses> de hecho varios son bastante buenos
<SergioMeneses> Pablo_Silvestro, solucionada tu pregunta=
<SergioMeneses> ?
<SergioMeneses> tenemos mas preguntas?
<SergioMeneses> bueno continuamos
<SergioMeneses> ahora vamos a los clasicos....
<SergioMeneses> hay un administrador de aplicaciones muy bueno llamado Synaptic
<SergioMeneses> su nombre completo es: Gestor de paquetes Synaptic
<SergioMeneses> y es el antiguo administrador de aplicaciones de ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> antes de que el centro de software saliera, ya no viene instlado popr defecto
<SergioMeneses> pero por medio del centro de sotware podemos instalarlo
<SergioMeneses> desde mi punto de vista es el mejor que existe, no es tan sencillo de manejar como el centro de software de ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> pero si te da mas prestaciones/ayudas que el centro de software
<SergioMeneses> para los que van siguiendo los pasos de la sesion... pueden buscar Synaptic en el centro de software
<SergioMeneses> y en la parte de informacion
<SergioMeneses> encontraran paquetes añadidos o extras
<SergioMeneses> que era la pregunta del compañero Pablo_Silvestro
<SergioMeneses> cuando abrimos Synaptic siempre nos pedira contraseña al ejecutarse
<SergioMeneses> y a diferencia del centro de software es que podemos ver la lista completas de paquetes y dependencias de las aplicaciones
<SergioMeneses> aunque a mano izquierda posee las categorias por si queremos filtrar nuestras busquedas
<SergioMeneses> asi como un campo de texto para busquedas especificas
<SergioMeneses> este campo de texto se llama "filtro rapido"
<SergioMeneses> alli podemos escribir VLC y veran no solo la aplicacion como tal sino todos los paquetes que contienen vlc en su nombre, descripcion o dependen de el
<SergioMeneses> esto es util cuando administras aplicaciones muy robustas
<SergioMeneses> o tienes algun problema con un dependencia faltante
<SergioMeneses> para instalar vamos a la aplicacion deseada y le damos click derecho: marcar para instalar
<SergioMeneses> y luego procedemos a dar click en un "check" llamado: Aplicar
<SergioMeneses> al lado de propiedades,,, esta parte tiene algunos iconos
<SergioMeneses> nos pedira la contraseña y empezara a instalar
<SergioMeneses> aqui viene otra ventaja
<SergioMeneses> es que synaptic nos muestra el proceso de instalacion desde una consola
<SergioMeneses> por lo que podemos ver si algo ha salido mal y determinar el error
<SergioMeneses> el desinstalar es igual de sencillo
<SergioMeneses> solo que al dar click derecho sobre la aplicacion debes seleccionar: Marcar para desinstalar
<SergioMeneses> como siempre existe muchisima documentacion al respecto
<SergioMeneses> una de las mejores fuentes es guia-ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> donde podemos encontrar una muy buena documentacion en español de synaptic
<SergioMeneses> para los que no han instalado y quieren darle una probada
<SergioMeneses> http://www.guia-ubuntu.com/index.php?title=A%C3%B1adir_aplicaciones#Gestor_de_paquetes_Synaptic
<SergioMeneses> incluso tienen un video bastante explicativo
<SergioMeneses> ahora compañeros, tenemos preguntas acerca de Synaptic?
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos estos son dos de los manejadores de aplicaciones mas comunes que esta disponibles
<SergioMeneses> existen otros como Adept
<SergioMeneses> pero en general los mas comunes son Synaptic y el centro de software
<SergioMeneses> ahora si tienen alguna pregunta en general sobre la session para ir concluyendo
<SergioMeneses> bueno les recomiendo el siguiente sitio www.guia-ubuntu.com/index.php?title=Añadir_aplicaciones
<SergioMeneses> donde pueden encontrar otros metodos para agregar aplicaciones
<SergioMeneses> y por supuesto los que vimos hace un momento
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<ClaseBot> GridCube preguntó: que pasa si no podemos conectarnos a internet por X razon, como podemos instalar algun programa asi?
<SergioMeneses> GridCube, lastimosamente no...
<SergioMeneses> una solucion seria ir a donde un amigo... bajar la aplicacion y llevarte el instalador a tu pc
<SergioMeneses> asi le hacia yo en la universidad cuando no tenia internet
<SergioMeneses> =/
<SergioMeneses> algo mas?
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos no hay mas preguntas
<SergioMeneses> con esto damos por terminada la sesion
<SergioMeneses> gracias a todos por asistir y espero que disfruten de toda la jornada!
<SergioMeneses> cualquier cosa quedo en el general :D
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Bienvenido a Ubuntu Charlas | Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat | Evento: Dia del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión actual: LXDE - Preparando el entorno - Instructores: reepeecheep - Diapositivas: http://is.gd/noFFHk
<ClaseBot> Diapositivas para LXDE - Preparando el entorno: http://ubuntuone.com/7Il7A4Tf411hb6X1p5NNEG
<reepeecheep> Hola a todos
<reepeecheep> muy bien vamos a iniciar
<reepeecheep> Mi nombre es Juan Antonio Hernàndez Vera
<reepeecheep> Soy de México
<reepeecheep> llevo al rededor de 4 años usando Linux, ubuntu en particular
<reepeecheep> estudio ing. en sistemas computacionales, y voy en 8º semestre
<reepeecheep> Hoy les hablare un poco acerca de LXDE
<reepeecheep> [slide #2]
<reepeecheep> bueno el objetivo de esta charla
<reepeecheep> pueden leerlo en la diapo
<reepeecheep> es conocer un poco de LXDE, y como nos puede salvar la
<reepeecheep> vida cuando necesitamos un entorno ligero, ya que nuestra màquina es vieja, o lenta
<reepeecheep> [slide #3]
<reepeecheep> [slide 3]
<reepeecheep> [slide 4]
<reepeecheep> para empezar alguien sabe que es un entorno de escritorio? un DE (Desktop Enviroment)
<reepeecheep> pues un DE, es un conjunto de programitas que
<reepeecheep> ofrecen a los usuarios la posibilidad de interactuar con la computadora
<reepeecheep> y con el Sistema Operativo en Sí
<reepeecheep> dandole el poder para controlar el hardware
<reepeecheep> de manera sencilla
<reepeecheep> [slide 5]
<reepeecheep> [slide 6]
<reepeecheep> en la diapo se muestran algunos entornos de escritorio
<reepeecheep> muy conocidos
<reepeecheep> como son el gnome3
<reepeecheep> que es utilizado como sabemos con el oficial en distros como Fedora
<reepeecheep> tambien tenemos al KDE
<reepeecheep> que en apariencia es muy estetico
<reepeecheep> cuenta con gran variedad de temas
<reepeecheep> y trasparencias, por lo cual es de los màs pesados que hay
<reepeecheep> Unity, el nuevo escritorio para Ubuntu
<reepeecheep> diseñado por canonical
<reepeecheep> XFCE, el mas usado entre los que usan escritorios ligeros
<reepeecheep> otro escritorio ineresante
<reepeecheep> es el Sugar
<reepeecheep> que es utilizado en la OLPC
<reepeecheep> no se si alguien lo ha usado
<reepeecheep> me parece una buena opcion para ponerles a los peques y se familiaricen
<reepeecheep> con el mundo de la computaciòn
<reepeecheep> [slide 7]
<reepeecheep> pero hablemos de LXDE
<reepeecheep> LXDE
<reepeecheep> significa
<reepeecheep> Lightweight X11 Desktop Enviroment
<reepeecheep> osea
<reepeecheep> Entorno Escritorio Ligero de X11
<reepeecheep> alguien puede decirme algo de X11? que es?
<reepeecheep> rat0ncit0: efectivamente
<reepeecheep> es el sistema de ventanas X
<reepeecheep> desarrollado por el MIT
<reepeecheep> y en el cual se basan muchos escritorios actuales
<reepeecheep> como Xmonad
<reepeecheep> usa el modelo cliente servidor
<reepeecheep> Un servidor X se comunica con los clientes
<reepeecheep> el server recibe peticiones de salida grafica
<reepeecheep> Bueno LXDE se basa en este X11
<reepeecheep> por decirlo de una manera
<reepeecheep> :D
<reepeecheep> Como su nombre lo dice LXDE es "ligero"
<reepeecheep> [slide 8]
<reepeecheep> tenemos una pequeña tablita con una configuracion de LXDE en un pentium II
<reepeecheep> [slide 9]
<reepeecheep> como diria un amigo fedorero, levanta a los muertos
<reepeecheep> vamos a conocer un poco de LXDE
<reepeecheep> que aplicaciones tiene incluidas
<reepeecheep> y como instalarlo
<reepeecheep> [slide 10]
<reepeecheep> bueno la forma más fácil de tener LXDE en nuestro equipo es
<reepeecheep> bajarte la ISO, de Lubuntu
<reepeecheep> que no es otra que un Ubuntu, que viene por defecto con LXDE
<reepeecheep> como ya sabemos Ubuntu bien en muchos colores y sabores
<reepeecheep> Lubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu ...
<reepeecheep> esta es la pag de descargas
<reepeecheep> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<reepeecheep> bueno otra forma
<reepeecheep> es instalarlo desde Software center en ubuntu
<reepeecheep> nada del otro mundo como SergioMeneses explico
<reepeecheep> antes
<reepeecheep> [slide 11]
<reepeecheep> si no, podemos usar la terminal
<reepeecheep> escribiendo
<reepeecheep> sudo apt-get install xorg lxde
<reepeecheep> o desde aptitude
<reepeecheep> buscando los paquetes que vienen en la diapositiva
<reepeecheep> y eso nos da como resultado la intalacion de LXDE
<reepeecheep> para cualquer debian/ubuntu y derivados
<reepeecheep> alguna duda ==
<reepeecheep> ??
<reepeecheep> ok
<reepeecheep> [slide 12]
<reepeecheep> un problema recurrente que he notado con LXDE, al menos en mi equipo
<reepeecheep> es que el touchpad no esta activado
<reepeecheep> esto tiene una soluciòn simplísima
<reepeecheep> [slide 13]
<reepeecheep> synclient TapButton1 = 1
<reepeecheep> para habilitar el tap
<reepeecheep> y
<reepeecheep> syclient VertEdgeScroll=1
<reepeecheep> para el desplazamiento vertical
<reepeecheep> alguien ha usado LXDE y ha tendido ese problema??
<reepeecheep> si Pablo_Silvestro, eso, debe ser configurado manual
<reepeecheep> [slide 14]
<reepeecheep> vamos a ver ahora los programas que vienen por defecto en LXDE
<reepeecheep> Primero el file manager
<reepeecheep> el file manager es el que nos permite
<reepeecheep> navegar entre los archivos
<reepeecheep> del oredenador
<reepeecheep> LXDE cuenta con PCmanFM como file manager
<reepeecheep> [slide 15]
<reepeecheep> es muy buen manejador la verdad
<reepeecheep> es ligero y ràpido
<reepeecheep> y es un gran competidor a los file manager de KDE y Gnome
<reepeecheep> alguien sabe el nombre de los file manager de KDE y gnome
<reepeecheep> jamesjedimaster: asi es
<reepeecheep> este manager tiene entre otras caracteristicas
<reepeecheep> Miniaturas para imagenes
<reepeecheep> navegacion en pestañas
<reepeecheep> soporte para arrastrar y soltar, etc
<reepeecheep> [slide 16]
<reepeecheep> otro elemento es el panel
<reepeecheep> que realmente es muy similar al de gnome2
<reepeecheep> [slide 17]
<reepeecheep> ahora leafpad
<reepeecheep> Simplemente un hermoso Editor de Texo
<reepeecheep> super ligero
<reepeecheep> y eficiente
<reepeecheep> es  gedit de LXDE,
<reepeecheep> sin embargo
<reepeecheep> aun no esta tan copmpleto
<reepeecheep> no tiene remarcado de sintaxis
<reepeecheep> highlight syntax
<reepeecheep> que tiene por ejemplo el Kate o el gnome
<reepeecheep> y eso es muy usado por los que somos desarrolladores
<reepeecheep> [slide 18]
<reepeecheep> otro elemento interesante es LXterminal, la terminal de LXDE
<reepeecheep> como ven permite los perfiles
<reepeecheep> y la personalizaciòn de las fuentes
<reepeecheep> en lo pesonal uso LXTerminal aunque me encuentre en Gnome o KDE
<reepeecheep> en el caso de los editores, necesitamos el highlight syntax
<reepeecheep> podemos instalar desde aptitude kate o gedit degun prefieran
<reepeecheep> [slide 19]
<reepeecheep> [slide 20]
<reepeecheep> alguien tiene LXDE en estos momentos
<reepeecheep> instalado o lo esta utilizando???
<reepeecheep> rat0ncit0: alguna vez tuviste problemas para los atajos del teclado
<reepeecheep> ??
<reepeecheep> bueno, al ser LXDE un entorno de Linux sabemos que podemos configurarlo como querramos
<reepeecheep> supongamos que tenemos intalado todo bien
<reepeecheep> pero .... vengo de usar gnome
<reepeecheep> y en gnome existe el atajo Ctl + Alt + T
<reepeecheep> que es Para??
<reepeecheep> Pablo_Silvestro: exacto
<reepeecheep> si pulsamos la combinaciòn
<reepeecheep> no pasa nada
<reepeecheep> :(
<reepeecheep> pues eso es facil de solucionar
<reepeecheep> basta
<reepeecheep> con
<reepeecheep> abrir un terminal
<reepeecheep> y como root
<reepeecheep> editar el .config/openbox/lxde-rc.xm
<reepeecheep> [slide 21]
<reepeecheep> se agrega un  simple codigo al archivo
<reepeecheep> donde digamos combinacion
<reepeecheep> key = "C-A-t"
<reepeecheep> que significa Control Alt T
<reepeecheep> y en la etiqueta action
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<reepeecheep> el atributo name que explica una ejecuciòn de un progrma
<reepeecheep> y en command en comando
<reepeecheep> asi podemos facilmente desde la edicion del archivo
<reepeecheep> añadir nuevos atajos
<reepeecheep> por ejemplo, no se uno que abra el leafpad
<reepeecheep> o incluso coambiar el menú de cierre de sesiòn para enchularlo
<reepeecheep> [slide 22]
<reepeecheep> alguna duda
<reepeecheep> sobre LXDE
<reepeecheep> ?
<reepeecheep> siento que es una opción
<reepeecheep> muy buena para considerar cambiar el DE
<reepeecheep> más si tenemos una màquina lenta
<reepeecheep> y es a demás muy configurable
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<reepeecheep> y es sencillo a comparación de WindowsManagers
<reepeecheep> como son Xmonad
<reepeecheep> que se basa en ventanas en mosaico
<reepeecheep> [slide 23]
<reepeecheep> bueno eso seria todo por mi parte
<reepeecheep> dejo mi G+ y Twitter
<ClaseBot> Pablo_Silvestro preguntó: Viene habilitado el mouse pad, pero faltan esas caracteristicas. eso quieres decir?
<reepeecheep> espero si tienen una máquina de bajos recursos utilicen LXDE
<reepeecheep> la verdad muy limpio en la instlaciòn, me refiero a que Gnome y Kde, el mismo XFCE instalan muchos muchos paquetes que ni encuenta
<reepeecheep> gracias que disfruten el resto de las charlas :D
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Bienvenido a Ubuntu Charlas | Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat | Evento: Dia del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión actual: Tareas Basicas en Ubuntu - Instructores: costales
<costales> Hola compañeros/as :) Soy Marcos Costales https://wiki.ubuntu.com/costales y es un placer para mi estar con ustedes.
<costales> Quiero agradecer la oportunidad de poder dar esta pequeña charla sobre las tareas básicas en Ubuntu :)
<costales> Sin más dilación, allá vamos :)
<costales> Vamos a ver varios temas
<costales> el primero de ellos: Personalización básica de Ubuntu
<costales> Antes que nada vamos a ver las partes básicas del escritorio de Ubuntu:
<costales>  1. Zona superior derecha: Área de Notificación y acceso rápido.
<costales>  2. Zona superior izquierda: Menú de la aplicación actual (el menú aparece al pasar el ratón sobre ella).
<costales>  3. Barra lateral de la izquierda: Lanzador de aplicaciones de Unity
<costales>  4. Si pulsas el botón de Ubuntu en la barra lateral, aparecerá el Dash
<costales> En el Dash tendremos las últimas aplicaciones usadas, los últimos documentos, música...
<costales> Y abajo hay unos pequeños iconos con los que seleccionar si sólo quieres ver documentos, aplicaciones, vídeos, música...
<costales> A parte, disponemos del escritorio donde se pueden crear carpetas y ficheros
<costales> ¿Alguna duda hasta aquí? :)
<costales> Un pequeño truco muy útil del Área de Notificación
<costales> es que puedes subir y bajar el volumen simplemente moviendo la rosca del ratón sobre el icono de sonido :)
<costales> En el área del lanzador puedes poner el orden de los iconos que quieras,
<costales> simplemente arrastra un icono hacia la derecha (fuera de su área) y podrás reubicarlo arriba o abajo.
<costales> Si pulsas botón derecho sobre un botón del lanzador te saldrá un menú,
<costales> Una de las opciones es mantenerlo siempre en el lanzador (aunque la aplicación no esté abierta, como un acceso rápido)
<costales> o que desaparezca cuando no esté abierta la aplicación (opción 'mantener en el lanzador' desmarcada).
<costales> Algunos lanzadores, como los del navegador de archivos y ficheros tienen opciones especiales,
<costales> como abrir una carpeta directamente o abrir una ventana.
<costales> Desde el navegador de archivos, si arrastras un fichero sobre la barra del lanzador,
<costales> automáticamente se resaltarán las aplicaciones que pueden abrirlo y si lo sueltas sobre una de ellas, se abrirá.
<costales> También puedes arrastrarlo sobre la papelera, para borrarlo
<costales> Para configurar el sistema vamos arriba a la derecha sobre el último icono
<costales> y pulsamos Configuración del Sistema.
<costales> El más interesante es el apartado de Apariencia,
<costales> donde puedes establecer el fondo de pantalla, cómo responderá Unity, su ancho, etc.
<costales> El icono de Privacidad nos permite modificar qué recuerda Unity,
<costales> así como desactivar el buscar en Amazon si estás con la versión 12.10.
<costales> Aquí finalizo la pequeña introducción a Unity
<costales> ¿Alguna duda hasta ahora? :)
<costales> Sigamos con Firefox :)
<costales> Firefox es el navegador web
<costales> va preinstalado y es el tercer icono de la barra lateral de Ubuntu.
<costales> Es muy personalizable.
<costales> Vamos a ver algunos trucos :)
<costales> Si pulsas botón derecho sobre una pestaña
<costales> puedes fijar esa pestaña como una aplicación,
<costales> permaneciendo siempre abierta en el navegador  (incluso al reiniciar).
<costales> Si pulsas botón derecho sobre una zona vacía del área de pestañas/dirección
<costales> puedes mostrar/ocultar partes del navegador, como los favoritos, la barra de direcciones...
<costales> y con Personalizar puedes añadir y quitar cualquier parte del navegador que veas.
<costales> Para ello, simplemente arrastra componentes dentro o fuera de la ventana que aparece
<costales> Para añadir un marcador basta que pulses en la estrella que tienes al final de la dirección web,
<costales> y pulsando de nuevo puedes establecer en qué menú de marcadores quieres guardarlo.
<costales> Desde Ubuntu 12.10, al visitar ciertas webs (Gmail, Twitter...)
<costales> te preguntará si quieres instalar esa web como aplicación en Unity
<costales> Esto te permitirá tener una entrada en el lanzador Unity de la izquierda con un acceso rápido para esta web.
<costales> Cuando imprimes puedes establecer que lo imprima a un fichero, con lo que obtendrás un PDF.
<costales> Si pulsas F11 verás el navegador a pantalla completa (Volver a pulsar F11 para restablecerlo).
<costales> Desde el menú Herramientas podemos configurar la sincronización,
<costales> con lo que tener los mismos marcadores y configuración de Firefox en todos los ordenadores donde también sincronicemos.
<costales> También desde el menú Herramientas podemos iniciar navegación en modo privado, no guardando ninguna cookie, caché, claves...
<costales> Si te gusta la pantalla de inicio tipo Chrome con las 9 páginas más visitadas,
<costales> puedes establecerla como página de inicio en Editar / Preferencias / General / Página de inicio: about:newtab
<costales> Y para finalizar con Firefox un huevo de pascua: escribe esta dirección about:robots :P
<costales> ¿Alguna duda sobre Firefox? :)
<costales> Seguimos con las fotografías :)
<costales> Al conectar una cámara de fotos, nos pregunta qué queremos hacer.
<costales> Seleccionamos importar con F-Spot y esto nos creará una copia en nuestro disco duro.
<costales> También podemos importar las fotos que tengamos en otro lugar,
<costales> yendo al menú Foto / Importar. Desplegamos "Elegir el origen de la importación" y seleccionamos la carpeta que queremos.
<costales> De las opciones más interesantes de F-Spot tenemos la de compartir las fotos en las redes sociales.
<costales> Para ello simplemente seleccionamos las que queremos compartir y pulsamos en el menú Foto / Exportar a...
<costales> y seleccionamos el servicio que queremos.
<costales> Tras introducir nuestro usuario y clave del servicio, automáticamente subirá esas fotos. Simple y rápido. Muy útil para subir muchísimas fotos :)
<costales> ¿Y la música? :) Rhythmbox es simple pero muy muy potente :D
<costales> El reproductor de música por defecto es Rhythmbox.
<costales> Podemos abrirlo pulsando en el icono de Ubuntu y buscando su nombre, o directamente desde el icono de volumen del Área de Noficación.
<costales> Es muy útil marcar en las menú Editar/Preferencias/Música/Vigilar mi fonoteca en busca de archivos nuevos
<costales> que vigile el directorio donde almacenamos nuestra música, así si añadimos un fichero, lo veremos en Rhythmbox al iniciar la aplicación.
<costales> El mayor potencial de Rhythmbox es la claridad para filtrar qué queremos escuchar.
<costales> Simplemente escribimos parte del autor, el disco o la canción
<costales> y automáticamente nos aparecerán filtradas esas canciones.
<costales> Si además pulsamos con el botón derecho sobre una canción,
<costales> podemos decir que filtre canciones de ese género, autor, álbum...
<costales> Si pulsamos con el botón derecho sobre una canción
<costales> y seleccionamos la última opción: Propiedades
<costales> en la última pestaña Detalles podemos establecer cuantas estrellas le asignamos
<costales> Lo bueno es que las más valoradas aparecerán en la opción "Mejor valoradas" que tenemos a la izquierda
<costales> disponiendo de un modo muy rápido a nuestras canciones favoritas
<costales> Veamos finalmente, la grabación de CD/DVD :)
<costales> Grabar un CD o DVD en Ubuntu es muy sencillo.
<costales> 1. Pulsamos en el botón de Ubuntu y buscamos 'Brasero'. Abrimos esa aplicación.
<costales> 2. Al abrir Brasero nos aparece 4 opciones:
<costales>  2.1 Proyecto de sonido
<costales>  2.2 Proyecto de datos.
<costales>  2.3 Proyecto de vídeo.
<costales>  2.4 Copiar un disco.
<costales>  2.5 Grabar una imagen.
<costales> 2.1: La seleccionaremos para grabar CDs que usaremos en una cadena de música.
<costales> 2.2: Debemos seleccionar esta opción cuando queramos que el CD tenga los ficheros tal cual.
<costales> ¿A qué me refiero con esto de 'tal cual'? :P
<costales> Un buen ejemplo es la música:
<costales> 2.1.1: Para reproducirlo en una cadena de música que no acepte MP3, grabaríamos en formato CD de música, caben unas 12-15 canciones.
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<costales>   2.1.2: Para reproducirlo en un reproductor de CD que soporte MP3, grabaríamos como Proyecto de datos, ¿Por qué? Porque cabrían muchas más canciones.
<costales> 2.3: Permite crear un CD que se reproducirá en un DVD.
<costales> 2.4: Permite copiar de un CD a otro.
<costales> 2.5: Esta opción la usamos para grabar fichero .iso que bajamos de Internet.
<costales> Un buen ejemplo, es el propio Ubuntu :)
<costales> Tras seleccionar qué tipo de CD queremos,
<costales> añadimos los ficheros que queremos y pulsamos en grabar.
<costales> Y hasta aquí compañeros, mi introducción a Ubuntu :D
<costales> Será un placer poder aclarar alguna duda
<costales> ¿Ninguna? :)
<costales> Dejo paso al compañero chilicuil :D Ha sido un placer estar con todos vosotros/as :D
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<costales> Muchas gracias por la invitación :D
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Bienvenido a Ubuntu Charlas | Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat | Evento: Dia del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión actual: Autocompletado en Bash - Instructores: chilicuil
<chilicuil> hola, buenos dias a todos, agradezco a costales por su platica, y a todos los instructores anteriores por tomarse el tiempo para participar en el dia del usuario
<chilicuil> tambien por supuesto, agradezco la participacion de las personas que entraron a ver sobre que trata este rollo
<chilicuil> mi nombre es Javier Lopez http://launchpad.net/~chilicuil
<chilicuil> soy parte del equipo ubuntu-mx y hoy estoy aqui inicialmente para hablarles sobre una de mis piezas favoritas de software, bash y su sistema de auto completado
<chilicuil> sin embargo antes de empezar, me gustaría saber que les parece mas comodo, irc o hangout? y tambien si el tema les es de su interes o si prefieren que hable de otra cosa, la alternativa es que hable sobre como organizar eventos ubunteros (jams, release parties, ubuntu hours) =), pueden escribir sus respuestas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat =)
<chilicuil> georg__: genial, entonces sigamos con ello
<chilicuil> como tal vez muchos de ustedes sabran, la shell en los sistemas POSIX suele ser mucho más potente que su contraparte en sistemas Win32, en Ubuntu el shell por defecto es bash
<chilicuil> Existen otros como dash, zsh, fish, etc. Asociado con las shell existe un lenguaje de programacion denomido shell scripting que consiste en basicamente apilar varios comandos para ejecutarse uno detras de otro
<chilicuil> denominado*
<chilicuil> gracias rat0ncit0, mezclare ambos entonces, iniciare con la introduccion por aqui, y el ejemplo final sera por hangout =)
<chilicuil> siguiendo con nuestro tema
<chilicuil> uno podria subestimar lo que se puede hacer con esto, despues de todo, tenemos muchisimos lenguajes de programacion con asombrosas caracteristicas, pero mas de uno se sorprenderia de saber que el shell scripting se usa en muchas partes, por ejemplo en los scripts de inicializacion del sistema (init.d/, upstart), para configurar software (autoconf), para instalar servicios de una forma automatizada (charms juju) y para el asunto que me a
<chilicuil> la filosofia de Ubuntu es hacer la usabilidad del sistema tan facil como sea posible, asi que si nunca han abierto una consola, esta bien =), sin embargo si algun dia lo hacen descubriran que tambien es una buena forma de entenderse con el sistema, especialmente si van enfrentarse con muchas computadoras al mismo tiempo, ademas de eso, conocer algo de shell scripting no les hara daño a la hr de contribuir a Ubuntu/Debian
<chilicuil> dicho esto les voy a pedir que habran un emulador de terminal, puede ser gnome-terminal, urxvt, xterm u otro y cuando lo hagan veran de que les hablo, bash en modo interactivo, si tienen la version de ubuntu con unity, presionen el boton principal, escriban 'Terminal' y seleccionen la primera aplicacion que aparezca
<chilicuil> ya tienen todos la terminal abierta?, si es asi, entonces les voy a pedir que escriban
<chilicuil>     $ ls --[TAB][TAB]
<chilicuil> eso les deberia devolver:
<chilicuil>     --all                                      --ignore
<chilicuil>     --almost-all                               --ignore-backups
<chilicuil>     --author                                   --indicator-style
<chilicuil>     ...
<chilicuil> algo parecido
<chilicuil> lo que ha hecho bash es mostrar las opciones disponibles del comando $ ls
<chilicuil> si ahora agregan una 'v', bash les completara la palabra a:
<chilicuil>     $ ls --version
<chilicuil> a alguien mas le ha dado ese resultado?
<chilicuil> perfecto, entonces ahora que he visto que tambien les ha dado el mismo resultado podemos continuar
<chilicuil> el autocompletado de bash se define en el directorio /etc/bashcompletion, para este caso especifico se llama la funcion longopt().., esto es irrelevante
<chilicuil> lo que no lo es, es que esta caracteristica pueden reusarla para sus propios scripts o para otros programas que aun no tengan un script de autocompletado asociado, con esto se pueden facilitar la vida y a otros usuarios que usemos la terminal de forma constante
<chilicuil> Les parece si creamos un par de scripts ahora mismo?
<chilicuil> en la misma terminal por favor escriban
<chilicuil>     $ touch miaplicacioncli && chmod +x miaplicacioncli
<chilicuil> lo que creará un archivo vacio llamado 'miaplicacioncli' que simulará ser un programa que aun no ofrece autocompletado =(
<chilicuil> vamos a experimentar un poco
<chilicuil> ahora, paso seguido escriban: $ complete -o plusdirs miaplicacioncli
<chilicuil> los que hayan completado los 2 pasos, ahora estaran en disposicion de escribir:
<chilicuil>     $ ./miaplicacioncli[TAB][TAB]
<chilicuil> Y bash les devolvera todos los directorios, unicamente los directorios =)
<chilicuil> esto es cierto?
<chilicuil> genial, gracias georg__!, ahora, alguien podria decir me que pasa si se ejecuta
<chilicuil> $ Y bash les devolvera todos los directorios, unicamente los directorios =)
<chilicuil> $ complete -A user miaplicacioncli
<chilicuil> disculpen la penultima linea, me referia a ejecutar $ complete -A user miaplicacioncli
<chilicuil> y despues:     $ ./miaplicacioncli [TAB][TAB]
<chilicuil> que devuelve bash?
<chilicuil> asi rat0ncit0, devuelve unicamente los usuarios del sistema
<chilicuil> un ultimo ejemplo, que pasa si se ejecuta $ complete -W "-v --verbose -h" miaplicacioncli
<chilicuil> y luego $ ./miaplicacioncli[TAB][TAB]
<chilicuil> georg__: si, gracias por seguirme la corriente ;), ahora bash regresa la lista que nosotros le especificamos
<chilicuil> listo, ahora pueden pegar esas lineas en algun archivo dentro de /etc/bash_completion.d/su_script y podran autocompletar las opciones de sus propios scripts
<chilicuil> espero que no se les haya parecido muy complicado
<chilicuil> siempre que se use el sistema de autocompletado se usará 'complete' para definir de que forma se autocompletará un programa, algunas cosas, como directorios, nombres de usuario, nombre del equipo, etc, estan predefinidos y pueden conocer otros mas si buscan por 'complete' en la pagina man de bash $ man bash
<chilicuil> todas las opciones que les he mostrado hasta el momento son genial para autocompletar comandos basicos, sin embargo, en ocasion se encontraran con otros programas que devolveran diferentes resultados dependiendo de la opcion que usen, por ejemplo, y esta vez usare un ejemplo real 'apt-get', un programa que se usa para administrar los programas que se encuentran en su equipo
<chilicuil> Si ustedes usan:
<chilicuil>     $ apt-get install[TAB][TAB] #obtendran
<chilicuil>     Display all 38851 possibilities? (y or n)
<chilicuil> Si en cambio usan:
<chilicuil>     $ apt-get remove[TAB][TAB] #obtendran
<chilicuil>     Display all 1115 possibilities? (y or n)
<chilicuil> Es decir, los valores de los programas que pueden instalar o quitar respectivamente, estos dos resultados son completamente opuestos, sin embargo se obtienen desde la misma funcion
<chilicuil> Para pedirle a 'complete' que autocomplete usando una funcion, usamos la bandera '-F' funcion, para este ejemplo Ubuntu esta configurado para ejecutar:
<chilicuil> $ complete -F _apt_get apt-get # lo pueden ver definido en: /etc/bash_completion.d/apt
<chilicuil> donde _apt_get es la funcion _apt_get()
<chilicuil> me gustaría que pudieran abrir el archivo /etc/bash_completion.d/apt con su editor de textos favorito, esto será lo ultimo que les pida =)
<chilicuil> y si les parece bien, podemos pasar a hangout para explicarlo hablado, o si les parece podemos seguir por aqui mismo, para ir al hangout pueden entrar en https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/f161985d3bc7ed21cf05d8debf93579999238a71?authuser=0&hl=es
<chilicuil> me dicen =)
<chilicuil> wops, lo lamento, pequeña desconexion
<chilicuil> ok rat0ncit0, sin problemas, continuamos por aqui entonces
<chilicuil> georg__: podrias verificar si tienes instalado 'bash-completion'
<chilicuil> georg__: si no lo tienes instalado, puedes tenerlo con $ sudo apt-get install bash-completion , aunque me parece un poco extraño que no este instalado por defecto
<chilicuil> para los que no tengan el archivo en su sistema, pueden verlo desde aqui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1630692/
<chilicuil> continuando
<chilicuil> como veran en la parte superior se define una funcion, _apt_get()
<chilicuil> esta es la funcion que provee el autocompletado, cuando ustedes creen sus propios scripts de autcompletado, pueden llamarle _sucomando()
<chilicuil> eso en el caso de que las otras formas de autocompeltado que mostre anteriormente no sean suficientes
<chilicuil> local cur prev special i #se refiere a la declaracion de variables, tendremos 4 variables, cur, prev, special, i
<chilicuil> como se habran dado cuenta, la definicion de autocompletado se hace a traves de shell scripting
<chilicuil> COMPREPLY=() #es la variable que contendra el resultado final, lo que bash imprima de regreso al final de la funcion, en esta linea se inicializa a un estado en blanco
<chilicuil> si voy muy rapido o no me hago explicar pueden comentarmelo =)
<chilicuil>  for (( i=0; i < ${#COMP_WORDS[@]}-1; i++ )); do
<chilicuil> esta linea, recorre todas los parametros que se le pasen a la funcion
<chilicuil> por ejemplo cuando se escribe $ ls --
<chilicuil> el parametro será "--"
<chilicuil> si se escribe $ apt-get install -y
<chilicuil> los parametros #COMP_WORDS seran: 'install' y '-y'
<chilicuil> bien, pues lo que hace esta linea es buscar en esos parametros las palabras clave 'install|remove|...'
<chilicuil> por que busca estas palabras?
<chilicuil> por que para estas opciones, existe subopciones que son diferentes a cada una de ellas
<chilicuil> veran que si encuentra una de ellas, habilitara la variable 'special'
<chilicuil> y entonces se completara cada comando con su subcomando(s) particular
<chilicuil> esto puede parecer dificil al principio, pero como georg__ habia apuntado antes, en /etc/bash_completion.d/ existen muchos scripts que hacen esto, asi que despues de un rato les parecera rutinario, habran creado algunos scripts que podran donar a su proyecto favorito y aprenderan algo de shell scripting al mismo tiempo
<chilicuil> avanzando un poco mas en el script, veran que para cada subparte al final, se termina definiendo COMPREPLY
<chilicuil> una vez mas repito, COMPREPLY es la variable que devuelve al final la funcion, el objetivo de la funcion es llenar con algo sensato COMPREPLY
<chilicuil> para que despues el comando 'complete' pueda usar el resultado de COMPREPLY en lo que devuelve al usuario
<chilicuil> alguna pregunta?
<chilicuil> ok, siguiendo con lo nuestro
<chilicuil> las variables $cur y $prev en todo momento contienen las palabras actuales y previas, esto es
<chilicuil> si se pasa $ apt-get install -y
<chilicuil> '-y' estaria en $cur y 'install' estaria en $prev
<chilicuil> esto es asi, por que algunos scripts podrian requerir unas opciones dependiendo o no de la opcion anterior
<chilicuil> y 'compgen -W' se utiliza para generar un diccionario con la lista de palabras que le siguen
<chilicuil> podemos ver que varias veces en el script se hace mencion de el
<chilicuil> que es lo que esto significa?
<chilicuil> vayamos a la parte que dice
<chilicuil>     if [[ "$cur" == -* ]]; then
<chilicuil> lo que le sigue, solo pasara cuando ustedes hagan doble Tabulacion mientras tengan escrito '-'
<chilicuil> COMPREPLY entonces devolvera la lista definida por compgen -W con todas las opciones que ven ahi escritas
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<chilicuil> en una terminal pueden comprobarlo, si escriben $ apt-get -[TAB][TAB]
<chilicuil> alguien puede comprobar que las opciones que devuelve bash y las que estan escritas despues de     if [[ "$cur" == -* ]]; then
<chilicuil> son las mismas?
<chilicuil> gracias rat0ncit0!, eres genial
<chilicuil> como podran darse cuenta entonces, las opciones y los comandos no necesariamente estan relacionados
<chilicuil> que pasaría si mañana alguien decidiera agregar una opcion a apt-get que fuese --destruirmundo ?
<chilicuil> entonces tambien tendria que agregarse a /etc/bash_completion.d/apt para que pudiera mostrarse cuando se hace doble tabulacion
<chilicuil> tambien se pueden ejecutar el comando dentro de su script y 'parsear' los resultados para generarlos 'en linea', eso es lo mejor
<chilicuil> asi es como funciona el autocompletado en bash, y por ende en Ubuntu, alguna pregunta?
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<chilicuil> espero que este mini tutorial haya desmificado un poco el tema, si desean crear scripts de esta clase, pueden hacerlo y enviarlos a http://bash-completion.alioth.debian.org/
<chilicuil> upstream se los agradecera
<chilicuil> algunos que hecho estan disponibles en https://github.com/chilicuil/learn/tree/master/autocp/bash_completion.d  por si alguien desea dar una mirada
<chilicuil> si en algun momento deciden hacer uno y se atoran en algo, pueden enviarme un correo a chilicuil AT gmail DOT com y con gusto les ayudo
<chilicuil> gracias por tiempo
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Bienvenido a Ubuntu Charlas | Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat | Evento: Dia del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión actual: Q&A - Instructores: chilicuil, costales, SergioMeneses
<chilicuil> hola de nuevo =)!
<costales> :)
<chilicuil> costales, SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> saludos compañeros!
<chilicuil> pues vamos a empezar con esta sesion de preguntas y respuestas
<chilicuil> me gustaría que pudieramos orientarlas a la comunidad de Ubuntu y a como involucrarse con los diferentes equipos de la distribucion
<ClaseBot> chilicuil preguntó: como puedo ser parte del equipo testing?
<SergioMeneses> si hay algo que entender acerca de esto... es que no tienes que saber un monton de cosas
<SergioMeneses> o ser un experto o un guru
<SergioMeneses> el equipo de testing es de los mas activos y vincularse es sencillo
<SergioMeneses> basta con unirte al team en launchpad y empezar a trabajar
<SergioMeneses> como es el trabajo
<SergioMeneses> ...son cosas basicas, como probar las versiones de ubuntu antes del lanzamiento
<SergioMeneses> para encontrar todo tipo de errores y reportarlos
<ClaseBot> chilicuil preguntó: necesito saber programar para poder contribuir a Ubuntu?
<SergioMeneses> no necesariamente...
<SergioMeneses> es un plus pero no una exigencia, lo unico que necesitas es un poco de ingles basico
<SergioMeneses> ya que las cosas nuevas de ubuntu se demoran un tiempo en ser traducidas
<costales> chilicuil: Realmente recomendar a un amigo Ubuntu, o ayudar a algún familiar a instalarlo, ya es una gran contribución :D
<SergioMeneses> pero menos mal poseemos un excelente team de traduccion al español
<SergioMeneses> totalmente de acuerdo con costales
<SergioMeneses> la difusión siempre va a ser algo fundamental en ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> y es la forma mas sencilla y ractica de colaborar
<costales> simplemente decir, "estoy encantado con mi ordenador, todo es fácil"
<costales> jejejeje
<costales> ya rompe barreras de miedos :D
<chilicuil> lol costales
<SergioMeneses> igual tambien se pueden compartir contenidos... como hacer tutoriales en blogs o compartir informacion en las redes sociales
<ClaseBot> chilicuil preguntó: cual es la experiencia mas significativa que han tenido mientras han estado involucrados con Ubuntu?, les ha parecido dificil involucrarse?
<SergioMeneses> bueno cuando yo empece si era algo mas dificil... pero por suerte contamos con gente que esta dispuesta a darte la mano
<SergioMeneses> y a tomarse el tiempo de ayudarte
<SergioMeneses> creo que eso es lo que mas me gusta de la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> y la experiencia mas significativa, creo que es participar en la ubuntu developer summit
<SergioMeneses> no hay nada mejor que conocer en persona a la gente con la que trabajas
<SergioMeneses> costales, y para vos?
<costales> SergioMeneses: Para mi fue el desarrollo de Gufw
<costales> en aquel momento quería devolver a la comunidad lo que me había aportado
<costales> y es impresionante ver como un proyecto se llena de mejoras gracias a sugerencias, bugs que te indican que algo está mal
<costales> de traducciones
<costales> de blogs hablando de ello
<costales> esta es una comunidad impresionante :D
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<costales> y tú chilicuil ?
<costales> :)
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<chilicuil> en mi opinion, la comunidad, y el hecho de que puedes crear lazos enviando correciones y ayudando a mejorar un producto
<chilicuil> las personas que he conocido a traves de ubuntu, para mi es lo mejor
<chilicuil> es que te lo da todo al mismo tiempo (al menos desde el punto de vista informatico), aprendes o mejoras un idioma extranjero (ingles), aprendes algunas cosas tecnicas
<chilicuil> y conoces a personas de otros lugares con la misma pasion que tu sobre una misma cosa, eso es super cool
<costales> chilicuil: +1 :)
<costales> ¡Muchas gracias a todos por asistir!
<chilicuil> gracias a todos, y tambien a ustedes SergioMeneses, costales, JoseeAntonio.R, pleia.2, espero conocerlos pronto en persona
<costales> chilicuil: :D
<SergioMeneses> excelente jornda
<SergioMeneses> esperamos vernos pronto
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> y atentos al proximo evento
<costales> ;)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Bienvenido a Ubuntu Charlas | Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat |
<Elezero> d
<Elezero>  yla conferencia ?
<JoseeAntonioR> Elezero: ya terminó
<Elezero> ya ????????
<Elezero> que no era a las 4.50 ?
<JoseeAntonioR> Elezero: UTC
<Elezero> UTC ?
<JoseeAntonioR> Elezero: GMT?
<Elezero> quee ??
#ubuntu-charlas 2013-02-10
<paintsis> buenas tardes
<CamiloSoler> hola a todos
<NACHO> buenas
<NACHO> NACHO1978@MONTEVIDEO.COM.UY
<jairo12899> buenos dias
<shaft> hooooola
